# Boston Police going to 45's



## badge5 (May 23, 2010)

I am hearing a lot of rumors about Boston switching to Smith and Wesson M&P 45, like the Massachusetts State Police. Has any else heard this?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice guns we went to this version with 4.5 inch barrel


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Y'all are Cowboy whackers... Had that gun since 2008! 

...right CC?? You tell 'em!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Its a good pistol I like it. Great accuracy right out of the box.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wonder how long this transition is going to take. 

My pd in their infinite wisdom took away our .45 that were in service and gave us all the .40 

I get the whole cost issue. There was only a handful of us with the .45, and it was nice to have that option. I like my .40 Sig, don't get me wrong but that pistol up there, would have been a great choice if money was the issue. 

The problem here is that they man in charge of this, loves the Sig so much that any other polymer gun is like a Glock to him, which he strongly dislikes. He is not even a big fan of the SigPro, but then again neither am I.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

how long before the libs in ma decry arming the police with "military hipowered weapons"?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You guys should look at the paranoid anti-police comments on NE Shooters or the Firing Line forums regarding subjects such as this...LMFAO!!! lotta haters!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Don't know why some civilian gun owners think that we are against a lawfully armed citizen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Don't know why some civilian gun owners think that we are against a lawfully armed citizen.


I think it is because they lump us in with the Feds. Also, there are a lot of officers/troopers that act like an armed citizen is crazy or an instant criminal. Of course, the stingy chiefs that hate giving out licenses don't help our image either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

_"Don't know why some civilian gun owners think that we are against a lawfully armed citizen. "_

Same mentality as some defense attorney's thinking I should retire cuz I scratched my cruiser last month...***'s!​


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

corsair said:


> View attachment 128
> 
> Its a good pistol I like it. Great accuracy right out of the box.


Looks like a morph between a Glock and a SIG-Sauer.....I wonder if the S&W people are constantly chasing away PI's from those firms?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The XD always struck me as the most blatant Glock/SIG hybrid


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> _"Don't know why some civilian gun owners think that we are against a lawfully armed citizen. "_
> 
> Same mentality as some defense attorney's thinking I should retire cuz I scratched my cruiser last month...***'s!​


LMFAO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Hush said:


> The XD always struck me as the most blatant Glock/SIG hybrid


That could be the M&P's brother.

Yet, some people who have an unhealthy and pathological hatred of Glocks will simultaneously praise the M&P and XD to the high heavens, even though they're rip-offs of the Glock.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I needed to detail-strip my issue Glock last year and there wasn't a department armorer around. I got out my old S&W Armorer's School binder and went to the section on that blatant rip-off. Except for the letterhead you never would have know that wasnt a Glock manual.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.267821,-89.420377
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Seing as Delta is practically begging for my input here, I HATE GLOCK and YES I look forward to carrying the AMERICAN made M&P. There ya go Delta!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Glock is made in Smyrna Georgia USA


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

actually theyre made about 2 miles from my house LEC


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

According to a couple of new recruits we have at my station....they were told, when they were at the range, that we would be going to the M&P 45's, with the whole department transitioning to within a year...so in BPD time, 2 years.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I own a Sig and a Glock and carry the M&P. Sorry Glock goobers, the M&P wins...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Deuce said:


> I own a Sig and a Glock and carry the M&P. Sorry Glock goobers, the M&P wins...


Considering it's a ripoff of the Glock, I'm not surprised that it's a good gun.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Glock just came out with their 4th gen pistols, adjustable back staps,reversible mag release....I think to compete with the other pistols that ripped off their design


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I've carried the Glock for 20 years, never had a part break nor a malfunction of any kind. And I've put my 22 thru the wringer on purpose. I may just take up Glock on it's policy of allowing their Certified Armorers a special deal or three per year. I'm eyeing the 4th gen 21, and my mouth is watering. I just can't bring myself to buy any S&W that isn't a revolver.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> I just can't bring myself to buy any S&W that isn't a revolver.


Yeah, their first few generations of semi-autos left a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

LECSniper said:


> Shoot the M&P and THEN tell me you are still a Glock loving hater.


What exactly does that double entendre mean?

The M&P (as was the Sigma, just poorer quality) is a blatant rip-off of the Glock. I can't believe that Gaston Glock hasn't already filed a copyright infringement lawsuit against Smith & Wesson.

I expected more than stealing ideas/designs from other companies from the company which I used to trust with my life (via the Model 10 revolver).


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Like any product there are going to be defects, but after putting thousands of rounds through my G21 and G30 I have no reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Considering it's a ripoff of the Glock, I'm not surprised that it's a good gun.


Its actually an improvement over many of the features of the Glock. The slide rails are twice as thick, the polymer frame has a steel chassis inside, the magazines are stainless steel and much more durable than the plastic Glock mags and they don't hang up like many Glock mags. The trigger is actually an improvement over the Glock's. Smith admitted they stole many of the best features of the of the Glock, but they also improved on some of the Glock weak points. We put over 5000 rounds through an M&P in one day, and had no problems with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

LECSniper said:


> rip off shmip off....... I don't care. I'll take the easier shooter and tighter groups over past loyalty any time.


When I can put every round through the same hole with my G26, then I will have found something with tighter groups. Until then, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> Its actually an improvement over many of the features of the Glock. The slide rails are twice as thick, the polymer frame has a steel chassis inside, the magazines are stainless steel and much more durable than the plastic Glock mags and they don't hang up like many Glock mags. The trigger is actually an improvement over the Glock's. Smith admitted they stole many of the best features of the of the Glock, but they also improved on some of the Glock weak points. We put over 5000 rounds through an M&P in one day, and had no problems with it.


I'm glad that S&W has finally fielded a serviceable pistol, even though they committed the equivalent of plagiarism to do so. I haven't seen the latest generation of Glocks or the new M&P, so I can't offer an opinion on the comparison of the two.

Anyway, I'm lucky if I put 50 rounds through my Glock in a year, never mind 5,000 in one day. Glock has put over a million rounds through a G17 with no problems at all, so long-term durability isn't a concern for me, and every time I fire my G26 the groups are ridiculously tight, so I see no need to tamper with success.

What I find simultaneously amusing and aggravating are the people who practically say that Glocks spontaneously kill puppies and old people, because they hate them so much, but now are slobbering all over the M&P, which is a blatant ripoff of the gun they believe is responsible for all of society's ills.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Back in the day, there were two major groups at my academy. Those departments that carried Glocks and those that carried Smiths. There were some self sponsored guys that carried other brands, but the majority were these two groups.

The thing I took away from firearms week was that while all of us that carried Glocks were still on the firing line shooting away, nearly every guy with a Smith had something, at one time, break on their weapon. Then they had downtime while an armorer fixed their weapon.

I guess it's all in what your experience is. I've never had a malfunction, stovepipe, or a magazine fail to drop out of the well in my G22. I've purposely (during instructor training) not cleaned my weapon to see what happened. The answer was absolutely nothing happened. It fired the last round as crisply as the first round.

I'm hopeful that if/when my department upgrades our Glocks to newer ones, that I can buy my weapon back. It's like an old pair of jeans, it feels right in my hand, I know what it's been through and its broken in just right.

I wouldn't turn my nose up at testing an M&P, but I don't forsee spending any $ on one in my future. Now a S&W Model 29? Yeah, I'd buy that, even if they are overpriced right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Johnny Law said:


> Back in the day, there were two major groups at my academy. Those departments that carried Glocks and those that carried Smiths. There were some self sponsored guys that carried other brands, but the majority were these two groups.


My academy class was about 70% revolvers, 30% semi-autos, and for some reason, a lot of the auto people had Rugers, which were absolute garbage. They stove-piped and otherwise jammed on a constant basis, and while the S&W autos weren't nearly as bad, they also had consistent problems.

On a timed course, I won "Top Gun" in my class using a Model 10 revolver, against a guy using a S&W auto, mostly because the stoppages he had negated the higher capacity and quicker reload times of the automatic.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Um, So is it true is Boston getting M&P 45s or what?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> What I find simultaneously amusing and aggravating are the people who practically say that Glocks spontaneously kill puppies and old people, because they hate them so much, but now are slobbering all over the M&P, which is a blatant ripoff of the gun they believe is responsible for all of society's ills.


I think its not the fact I think Glocks are responsible for society's ills, its that when you look at gun forums, there are people who's devotion to the Glock borders on the absurd. To hear some of these people, Glocks fire heat-seeking nuclear bullets that go around corners. Part of this comes from Glock's sterling reputation being passed on to newbies who simply repeat what others say rather than form their own informed opinion. While the Glock is a very reliable weapon, nothing made by man is perfect, and I have personally witnessed Glocks fail, just last fall I took a training class where a number of guys from a south shore department had nothing but problems with their Glock 22's. And while Glocks are excellent weapons, there are a number of features that many do not like about them, The fact you have to press the trigger to field strip it, for instance, has caused numerous problems for incautious owners and officers. The M&P does not have to have its trigger pressed to field strip it, a notable improvement.

In a sense, many people, whether they are "Glock Goobers" or "Smith Fanatics", miss the point completely. As long as the weapon is fairly reliable and a caliber capable of decent performance, the person behind the weapon is far more important than the weapon itself. I suspect many of the internet commandos would be better off heading to the range to practice rather than extolling the virtues of their "Glockensmiths".



> Um, So is it true is Boston getting M&P 45s or what?


As far as BPD changing over to the M&P, I have heard nothing other than rumors that their armorers are evaluating the pistol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> I think its not the fact I think Glocks are responsible for society's ills, its that when you look at gun forums, there are people who's devotion to the Glock borders on the absurd.


That's why I don't hang out on gun forums....too many fanatics, and too many people who cling to the fallacy that police officers are anti-2AMD just because their bosses are.

What I was referring to is the attitudes of a lot of people *here* with the "Glock Goober" comments.....they seem to take it personally when someone prefers a Glock to a (insert flavor of the month here). As I've said countless times, I'm issued a SIG but prefer a Glock. I realize that SIGs are quality weapons, I just prefer something else. I don't find it necessary or productive to hurl insults at people who prefer something other than a Glock.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Glock goober is an insult? Surely you know I can do better than that. Stop being so sensitive...

Quite frankly, everyone's ripping off the 1911. Goober......


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Killjoy said:


> While the Glock is a very reliable weapon, nothing made by man is perfect, and I have personally witnessed Glocks fail


I don't think anyone said the Glock is immune to failure. The sterling reputation you mentioned earlier comes from the fact that it has a sterling reputation, not because 'newbies' do whatever.

Personally, I have no problem with S&W getting a contract in Massachusetts because imo it only makes sense that a MA based company gets those contracts. Other parts of the country could care less about S&W and I would really have to sit down and think of ANY department down here that uses one.

Glock and Sig are king down here with Sig slowly fading away because their quality control fell off a cliff..



> The fact you have to press the trigger to field strip it, for instance, has caused numerous problems for incautious owners and officers. The M&P does not have to have its trigger pressed to field strip it, a notable improvement.


So it's Glock's fault that retards don't know to make sure their gun is unloaded when they clean it? We had a guy shoot himself in the hand on our department. Guess what? That wasn't the Glock's fault.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

With many, many departments, including dozens in this state, converting to the M&P, I wouldn't exactly refer to them as "flavor of the month". While Smith & Wesson has had their issues with producing a quality semiautomatic in the 80's and 90's, so did other domestic companies; I remember when quality control was so bad at Colt, you couldn't get a series 80 1911 that worked right without taking it to a gunsmith for tuning. Smith & Wesson have been continuously producing pistols for over 150 years and have shown in recent years capable of producing products that can compete with any other manufacturers. In fact, there was a time you would be hard pressed to find a department that_ didn't_ use Smith & Wesson revolvers.

And while Glocks are made in Georgia, Beretta's in Maryland, and HK's in Virginia, we all know that the holding companies are based in Austria, Italy and Germany, so the profits ultimately wind up in foreign pockets, and all things being equal, I would rather an American company get my tax dollars.



> So it's Glock's fault that retards don't know to make sure their gun is unloaded when they clean it? We had a guy shoot himself in the hand on our department. Guess what? That wasn't the Glock's fault.


I never said that, I said that being able to take that design quirk out of the equation is an improvement. Certainly people who have a negligent discharge are personally responsible for it, but if you can make it less likely, isn't that better?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Deuce said:


> Glock goober is an insult? Surely you know I can do better than that. Stop being so sensitive...


It gets really old after awhile.



Deuce said:


> Quite frankly, everyone's ripping off the 1911. Goober......


I'm pretty sure that anyone who produces a 1911-type pistol has to pay licensing fees to Colt or whoever holds the patent. I seriously doubt that S&W is paying Glock for using their design,


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> With many, many departments, including dozens in this state, converting to the M&P, I wouldn't exactly refer to them as "flavor of the month". While Smith & Wesson has had their issues with producing a quality semiautomatic in the 80's and 90's, so did other domestic companies; I remember when quality control was so bad at Colt, you couldn't get a series 80 1911 that worked right without taking it to a gunsmith for tuning. Smith & Wesson have been continuously producing pistols for over 150 years and have shown in recent years capable of producing products that can compete with any other manufacturers. In fact, there was a time you would be hard pressed to find a department that_ didn't_ use Smith & Wesson revolvers


I carried a S&W Model 10 for 5 years....top quality gun, but the only reliable semi-autos back then were foreign made, and I don't think Glocks were even much of a factor in those days.



Killjoy said:


> And while Glocks are made in Georgia, Beretta's in Maryland, and HK's in Virginia, we all know that the holding companies are based in Austria, Italy and Germany, so the profits ultimately wind up in foreign pockets, and all things being equal, I would rather an American company get my tax dollars.


I spend my dollars where I get the best value. My wife drives a Honda Odyssey because American-made mini-vans are garbage, and the Honda blows them away in quality and performance. Odysseys sold in the US are made in Lincoln, Alabama anyway.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I would perfer that officers get the best possible firearms no matter where they are manufactured.

If America wants more officers to carry their firearms than make a better firearm that is cost effective for larger departments. Glock has such an advantage because their quality is top notch and more importantly they are dummy proof. They are (imo) the AK-47 of handguns. Any Joe blow off the street can learn how to shoot and clean one in less than a few hours. 

Can the S&W do the same thing? Probably, but why would a department care if they are already happy with their Glocks and have made 1000s of purchases already? The answer is they don't unless their is a substantial price cut.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I'm pretty sure that anyone who produces a 1911-type pistol has to pay licensing fees to Colt or whoever holds the patent. I seriously doubt that S&W is paying Glock for using their design,


Not true, the patents long ago expired on the 1911 design. Colt receives nothing from the manufacturers who clone the design. Same for the AR-15, Colt bought the rights to the design from Armalite in 1959, but the patents expired a while ago so Colt receives nothing from companies who make clones of the AR.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Glocks aren't the best or the worst, but they have a solid, proven, and earned track record. It's a simple design, for people generally unfamiliar with guns, and it's operation was as close to a revolver as possible for an autoloader. 
The abortion that was the Sigma was Smith's first attempt at a Glock copy.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Considering it's a ripoff of the Glock, I'm not surprised that it's a good gun.


Well that explains why I didn't like it. Lol. Felt to flimsy and light when shooting it. Give me my double/Single Sig any day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Hush said:


> Glocks aren't the best or the worst, but they have a solid, proven, and earned track record. It's a simple design, for people generally unfamiliar with guns, and it's operation was as close to a revolver as possible for an autoloader.


Well, best or worst is really a judgment call, isn't it?

Anyway, you're forgetting the really cool thing about Glocks; if you install the underwater spring cups, it will shoot flawlessly underwater. After I took the armorer's course, I ordered the cups and installed them in my G26, and you know damn well that I tried it. Worked like a charm. 



Hush said:


> The abortion that was the Sigma was Smith's first attempt at a Glock copy.


Before he moved to Maine, my brother ran a firearms training company, and he got the contract for the Animal Rescue League of Boston Law Enforcement when they converted from revolvers to the Sigma autos. I helped him with the conversion training, and I recall very few problems with them on the firing line, but IIRC, their main flaw was durability and functioning when not properly cleaned/lubricated, neither of which was a problem on the range with brand-new, always freshly cleaned & lubricated guns.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just can't get past one literally falling apart next to me at the range 13 years ago. Now I know you all will scream that that was the exception because you have a glock addiction but I'm more then a little all set with that gun thanks.

As for being a ripoff, if glock had a leg to stand on in court you know they would have already filed to stop S&W production...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USM C-4 said:


> *I needed to detail-strip my issue Glock* last year and there wasn't a department armorer around. I got out my old S&W Armorer's School binder and went* to the section on that blatant rip-off.* Except for the letterhead you never would have know that wasnt a Glock manual.


HA HA HA HA!!!
Okay first we all know there is no need to EVER detail strip a Glock. Hell most people don't ever even clean them, so I'm calling BS! Secondly you must be talking about the "Sigma" series S&W pistol regarding the "blatant rip off"


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

mpd61 said:


> Secondly you must be talking about the "Sigma" series S&W pistol regarding the "blatant rip off"


Right.....the engineers at Smith & Wesson came up with the idea of a polymer frame without ever seeing a Glock. 

Once a plagiarist, always a plagiarist....BTW, aren't you one of the people that loved to spout "Glock Goober"? Are you now suddenly a fan of this Glock ripoff?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HEE HEE!

Bruce! I was being sarcastic...perhaps I should've added the part about Glock being able to shoot reliably anywhere from the Marianas Trench to the surface of the Sun.
I've owned a Glock 22 and later a 26. They're pretty solid and reliable. They are NOT the ultimate pistol ever produced by man. I just think it's great when so many talk like the things stop firefights with one round and are able to shoot lightning bolts to jump start you car etc, etc.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> HA HA HA HA!!!
> Okay first we all know there is no need to EVER detail strip a Glock. Hell most people don't ever even clean them, so I'm calling BS! Secondly you must be talking about the "Sigma" series S&W pistol regarding the "blatant rip off"


Well, there is if you want to do the Sentry Solutions dry lube on it. And, you are correct, I went to S&W Armorer's School in the late 90's, when the class was threedays of that decocker 10MM monstrosity they tried to sell to the FBI, one and a half of everything else, and a half day of the Sigma.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> It gets really old after awhile.


Yah, _I'm_ the guy with the condescending, supercilious attitude.....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Right.....the engineers at Smith & Wesson came up with the idea of a polymer frame without ever seeing a Glock.


Glock didn't invent the polymer framed pistol either; that honor goes to H&K with the VP70, which was first fielded in 1970. By your standards; Glock is the "plagiarist."


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

mpd61 said:


> I've owned a Glock 22 and later a 26. They're pretty solid and reliable. They are NOT the ultimate pistol ever produced by man.


Have I ever claimed otherwise?



Deuce said:


> Yah, _I'm_ the guy with the condescending, supercilious attitude.....


You're kidding, right?



Killjoy said:


> Glock didn't invent the polymer framed pistol either; that honor goes to H&K with the VP70, which was first fielded in 1970. By your standards; Glock is the "plagiarist."


If you're going to go with the story that S&W didn't steal any ideas from the Glock for the M&P, we're going to have to agree to disagree.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have carried an M&P for cc for years, so my level of mastabutory glee is unmatched knowing I can now start up a convo with any Troopers I see about guns.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

At the meet n' greet we're all going to have to show what's in our pants! LOL!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> At the meet n' greet we're all going to have to show what's in our pants! LOL!


I do that at every M&G I attend!!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I like how someone can say Glocks are 'pretty solid and reliable' and find a way to criticize them.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

As for the M&P .45, I've had mine for over two years, and I love it. The only downside is its sheer size--it gets in the way on occasion.


263FPD said:


> Don't know why some civilian gun owners think that we are against a lawfully armed citizen.


Because we have chiefs that are and a MCOPA that is primarily concerned with maintaining the power of its own members.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I've had mine for years, and I love it. The only downside is its sheer size--it gets in the way on occasion.


If I had a quarter for every time I've said this at a M&G!!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> If I had a quarter for every time I've said this at a M&G!!!!


LOL...whoops


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Glock vs. S&W?... (meow):


----------



## YoungGun85 (Mar 29, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> Its actually an improvement over many of the features of the Glock. The slide rails are twice as thick, the polymer frame has a steel chassis inside, the magazines are stainless steel and much more durable than the plastic Glock mags and they don't hang up like many Glock mags. The trigger is actually an improvement over the Glock's. Smith admitted they stole many of the best features of the of the Glock, but they also improved on some of the Glock weak points. We put over 5000 rounds through an M&P in one day, and had no problems with it.


Trigger impovement from a Glock?? I have to go and shoot one of these bad boys! since i love the trigger on the Glock and basically everything about a Glock. I carry a 23 and Ive been shooting glocks, Sigs and few other handguns for years and its really hard to believe anybody could complain about the glock but it def. makes me want to go out and try the M&P.


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

We are sticking with Glock, going to the 22 Gen4 with the stock 5lbs trigger pull (vs. the current Glock 23's with 10lb pull). 1200 will be ordered in July.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

4808 said:


> We are sticking with Glock, going to the 22 Gen4 with the stock 5lbs trigger pull (vs. the current Glock 23's with 10lb pull). 1200 will be ordered in July.


Nice!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

4808 said:


> We are sticking with Glock, going to the 22 Gen4 with the stock 5lbs trigger pull (vs. the current Glock 23's with 10lb pull). 1200 will be ordered in July.


I am almost surprised to hear that they decided to go with the full sized model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not a business law expert but I think patents expire after either 17 or 20 years depending on filing date or first filing application,or something like that. So companies may be making similar guns without legal repercussions.


----------



## Nam Marine (May 2, 2012)

The .45 has a 100 year history of being a man stopper. It's the ONLY side arm I would want to carry.


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

I was too.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Why not the Gen4 G21?


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

Most have the 23's....a couple of classes have the full size 22. Word is that the dept. wants everyone to carry the same model incase we need to borrow/loan a mag during a shootout. Full size for the added 2 rounds in each clip, although could of gone with 23 and extended mag. Anyhow, at least they made a decision. Now we need to work on long guns and tazers..


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Full size for the added 2 rounds in each clip














> Word is that the dept. wants everyone to carry the same model incase we need to borrow/loan a mag during a shootout.


I have yet to read or even hear about one verifiable case of this ever happening in a police involved shooting. Besides, if some dumbass pissed all his rounds away, the last thing I'm going to do is give him one of my magazines!


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

I never said anything BPD does makes sense. As previously stated, we don't even have long guns or tazers.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I was wondering why stick with the .40 instead of going with the .45 (G21).


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

263FPD said:


> I am almost surprised to hear that they decided to go with the full sized model.


I was a Boston Housing cop when BPD transitioned to the Glock 19 (which we also went to), and the line of thinking was they wanted something that could serve as an on-duty and off-duty weapon. Not many people carried the G19 while off-duty, so they most likely decided to go with the extra magazine capacity of the full-size handgun.



Big.G said:


> I was wondering why stick with the .40 instead of going with the .45 (G21).


Ammunition cost.


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think the cost of ammo had a lot to do with it. Also, menino would have us give out hug.


----------

